# About "Surf" riffs and licks??



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi!
Well i been secretly trying to figure a few "Surf riff",pushing away my distortion box's and fuzzes,leting the silvertone and reverb do his job.
I would like to know,if theres a few inside you guys might be able to tell me,like what scale and mode are best for that kinda of stuff,even a few band that i could get the cd..or any technique that is popular in that kind of stuff.
And please dont tell me do get a beachboy cd..lolll.So any links or advise would be strongly appreciate.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Look up Dick Dale, King of the surf guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hal Leonard books "Best of Surf Guitar" and "Surf". Both have cds with them.

http://www.halleonard.com/index.jsp?subsiteid=7

Peace, Mooh.


----------

